
Fully referenced facts about Covid-19 - Pausanias
https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on-covid-19/
======
smt88
For those unfamiliar with the source, it is not an unbiased or reliable
one[1].

Generally speaking, one should be wary of any article (even a purported
review) without a name attached to it.

1\. [https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/swiss-policy-
research/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/swiss-policy-research/)

------
Pausanias
“German virologist Hendrik Streeck explains the final results of his
pioneering antibody study. Professor Streeck found a Covid19 lethality of
0.36%, but explains that this is an upper limit and the lethality is probably
in the range of 0.24 to 0.26% or even below. The average age of test-positive
deceased was approximately 81 years. Professor Streeck argues that “waiting
for a vaccine” is not a good strategy because both the feasibility and
effectiveness of a vaccine are uncertain. Biology professor and Nobel Prize
winner Michael Levitt, who has been analyzing the spread of Covid19 since
February, describes the general lockdown as a „huge mistake“ and calls for
more targeted measures, especially to protect risk groups“

~~~
elmerfud
The IFR rate cited here is in agreement with the latest CDC information as
well.

[https://in.dental-tribune.com/news/new-estimate-by-the-
cdc-b...](https://in.dental-tribune.com/news/new-estimate-by-the-cdc-brings-
down-the-covid-19-death-rate-to-just-0-26-as-against-whos-3-4/)

And here if you want to see the CDC details.

[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-
scena...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-
scenarios.html)

While I can understand some of these experts indicating that the lockdown was
a mistake I think it ignores a larger world wide cultural issue that has come
about. People have become increasingly risk adverse and expect experts to
protect them. Let's not forget in Italy scientist were convicted of
manslaughter for not knowing if there was going to be a earthquake and not
trying to cause a panic based on their uncertainty.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_L%27Aquila_earthquake](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_L%27Aquila_earthquake)

The current cultural climate is to always err towards the most extreme risk
adverse action it seems.

